# 1/4 mile times



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys i just wanted to see wat the experts are running in the 1/4 mile and some of your guy's set ups, because i've been thinking of a z32 tt lately and im thinking if its worth it just to make the z31 faster because i like the looks of my 87 more than the z32. thanks guys


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A Z31 can be made just as fast as a Z32, no question. The Z32 starts out faster: 13.5-14.0 all stock, so the Z31 has a ways to catch up, but it can do it. With just an open air filter, some metal intake piping, a boost controller, and an open exhaust (downpipe only) got me into the high 13s. Less than $100 total invested and 5 gallons of 104 race gas (mixed with 5 gallons of 91, so about 100 octane or so) . Having to do it over again, I'd get a Z32 fuel pump, better injectors, an intercooler, and an LSD diff and better tires. Maybe $1500-$2000 to get down in the 12s. Put that against what you'll pay for a Z32-TT vs a Z31-T, and you'll see it makes more sense to build a Z31. 

That's from a drag racing perspective. If you want a road track car, I'd build a Z32, just because it's better at it to begin with. There's a few guys that have built road track Z31s, and I'm sure they can tell you it's a lot harder to do.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks dude i just love the z31 and im mostly into the drag racing stuff anyway. i just needed some ideas. oh ya when you guys drag do u take it to fuel cut or before. were do u guys usually shift. and do u think its worth it to intercool the stock turbo or is it not worth it.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Depends if your going to be running more boost or not! stock boost just makes it useless and gutless, 10 psi and above id strongly suggest the use of an intercooler, or you will ping. Not so much detonate at 10-11 psi, just ping. 

Myself? lately i ran a 13.4 on street radials with massive wheel spin at 103 MPH using the stock turbo at 16 psi, intercooled, water meth kit, 3 inch exhaust, MSD ignition, 98 octane and apexi power intake. of course, this sounds like over kill, but it worked, and no pinging. Next 2 items to go in are the ecu and a larger turbo, which im hoping will put me into the low 12's. 

My shift point? i never shift at fuel cut, when you mod your car, you seem to know where the perfect shift is. for me its at about 5400 which is good because when i shift there is no lag, and the turbo spools back up at around 12 psi begining. If you dont know it, dyno the car, find out where max HP and torque is, and work it out from that. I never take it to fuel cut, as it seems to slow you down when everything cuts out..... weird... whoda thought it would have done that? you know being FUEL CUT and all.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I ran to fuel cut a number of times, at 15+ psi, and it didn't seem to make a difference in power. In fact, when the boost kicked in fuel cut was pretty hard to avoid. Pretty much because as soon as boost kicked in one tire would start spinning, at least in 1st gear. I ran a 13.9 @ 100 mph on no-name street tires at 15 psi with a 3+ second 60 foot time due to having to bog it hard off the line to avoid wheelspin.... 

I also ran a 17 at 107 with wheelspin well into 3rd gear and a 60 foot time at 5+ seconds. That was like my first run of the day with cold tires at 35 psi, for my 13 second run I lowered rear tire pressure to around 20 psi. Somewhere in the middle I ran a 14.6 and a 14.4, experimenting with tire pressures.

Everybody times really depends on the driver and the condition of the car. My Z31 had 167,000 indicated miles on it when I took it to the track, so it probably was not in the best shape mechanically. Also the lack of a LSD really limits how hard you can run.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Whats the bike do


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

At 11 psi, I ran a 14.04 at 98mph.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dales86t said:


> Whats the bike do


Mine? 12.7 at around 110. It was only a 500cc 2 banger, around 50 Hp. Bike itself weighed about 430 lbs, 600 lbs with me on it. Veyr low gearing though, tops out at around 120. 0-60 in the 3s. Nice gas mileage, averaged 60 mpg, even with 30,000 miles on it. Too bad it was stolen, but I'm looking for a ZX6R now.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Mine is still under the knife. I should have it done this winter. 

Ported Heads with 5 angle valve job
JWT S2 cams
JWT valve springs
Ferrera super flow valves
Wiseco forged pistons
Eagle forged rods
Toga bearings
Toga oil pump
shot peened crank
750cc injectors
SDS EM-4 6E
3 bar MAP sensor
HKS EVC EZ II EBC
MSD ignition
GT35/40R turbocharger http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/cus...asp?PartID=439
Ultimate internal wastegate
New internal wastegate actuator
Spearco intercooler core with custom piping
Ported and polished lower intake manifold by Engloid
Custom milled Plenum (Engloid style)
KA24 throttle body
AMZ 15 row oil cooler
NISMO thermostat
custom 3in downpipe
DMH 3in exhaust cut-out (in downpipe)
Certified Muffler high flow cat
HKS cat-back exhaust
PIT BOV
NISMO AFPR
metal head gaskets
Z32TT fuel pump
Z32TT fuel filter


driveline:
FS5R30A trans
Clutchmasters FX500 6-puck clutch
Fidanza 11lb flywheel
custom aluminum driveshaft
3.7 LSD
Spec Shop solid differential mount
OBX short throw shifter (yeah it is cheap but the only thing I'm using is the shifter itself.)

Suspension:
Bilstein struts and shocks revalved to my specs
ST springs
MSA 1" sways
Prothane total kit.
Cusco strut tower bars (front and rear)
K-MAC rear camber kit
Spec Shop solid crossmember mounts

Wheels ADR Kasai's 18x8 18x9
245/35/18 up front 275/35/18 out back wither KDW2s or MXs.
Custom wheel adaptors

Brakes are already slightly modified with:

Goodridge SS braklines
Brembo cross drilled rotors
KVR carbon fibre pads

eventually I will buy the Stoptech front brake kit.

I think that is about it. I hope to go high 10s with the set-up, but as long as it goes 11s I'm happy. I actually road race more though, but right now the springs are not the best for road racing as it sits, but it does handle suprisingly well for a Z31.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like a nice setup, I wish I would have had the time and money to do all that to mine. Wht did you do about the front and rear suspension..... oddities.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Wht did you do about the front and rear suspension..... oddities.


The struts and shocks are re-valved to new specs by Bilstein. I need to get the car done so I can see how the new struts/shocks do; in reality I just did the basics+race rubber. I'll have to be careful driving it because it will still have issues under braking coming up to the corner and exiting the corners with camber changes and oversteer respectfully.

I forgot to list adjustable rear camber; being able to dial in how much camber I want to is going to be the most important thing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The struts and shocks are re-valved to new specs by Bilstein. I need to get the car done so I can see how the new struts/shocks do; in reality I just did the basics+race rubber. I'll have to be careful driving it because it will still have issues under braking coming up to the corner and exiting the corners with camber changes and oversteer respectfully.


Yeah I was gonna ask you about that, are you going to make front camber adjustable. And what about the odd rear suspension setup.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah I was gonna ask you about that, are you going to make front camber adjustable. And what about the odd rear suspension setup.


I can't dial in to much more camber up front with the wheel tire combo I have up front. When I get it done this time if I have enough room I will switch to 87-89 control arms or the K-MAC kit up front for more camber. As for the rear; outside of the parts I listed nothing. It is still the original crossmember, but I really can't do to much else for the rear end to make it better. Eventually I'll possibly transplant a 240SX rear end in (has been done), but for now I'm going to leave it like it is unless I get better springs.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> At 11 psi, I ran a 14.04 at 98mph.


Out of curiosity, what was your 60'?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> Out of curiosity, what was your 60'?


For that run, it was a 2.081

Other passes:
http://www.az-zbum.com/drag.race.pass.shtml


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> I can't dial in to much more camber up front with the wheel tire combo I have up front. When I get it done this time if I have enough room I will switch to 87-89 control arms or the K-MAC kit up front for more camber. As for the rear; outside of the parts I listed nothing. It is still the original crossmember, but I really can't do to much else for the rear end to make it better. Eventually I'll possibly transplant a 240SX rear end in (has been done), but for now I'm going to leave it like it is unless I get better springs.


spending all that money on power stuff, why didn't you just go with a coilover setup?


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

coil overs are over rated, seriously, the only good thing about coil overs against original setup, is the ability to adjust spring stiffness and ride height.

A good set of springs, and some adjustable shocks (good quality) a front sway bar, poly urethane bushings and adjustable camber/caster/toe in tops will give you limitless control! and after you've done that, youve pretty much only spent an extra 300 anyway, but get adjustable settings! 

I agree that suspension is one of the key factors of getting things done, but its no good if it isnt setup properly.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dales86t said:


> coil overs are over rated, seriously, the only good thing about coil overs against original setup, is the ability to adjust spring stiffness and ride height.
> 
> A good set of springs, and some adjustable shocks (good quality) a front sway bar, poly urethane bushings and adjustable camber/caster/toe in tops will give you limitless control! and after you've done that, youve pretty much only spent an extra 300 anyway, but get adjustable settings!
> 
> I agree that suspension is one of the key factors of getting things done, but its no good if it isnt setup properly.


and as such, you will never understand the benefits of and the appriciation for, a nice handling car. You should sell your car and buy a Cadillac.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Pfffft okay he who probably has never driven a coil over car in his life. i am going to get a caddie, may be a bit hard, but ill find one.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

dales86t said:


> coil overs are over rated, seriously, the only good thing about coil overs against original setup, is the ability to adjust spring stiffness and ride height.
> 
> A good set of springs, and some adjustable shocks (good quality) a front sway bar, poly urethane bushings and adjustable camber/caster/toe in tops will give you limitless control! and after you've done that, youve pretty much only spent an extra 300 anyway, but get adjustable settings!
> 
> I agree that suspension is one of the key factors of getting things done, but its no good if it isnt setup properly.



lmfao. good god man. you're fuckin ridiculous.

an adjustable spring/shock setup is NOT better than a decent coilover setup. period. you can't argue that and I don't know why you are trying to. you say you have limitless controll with that setup, but you have so much more controll with coilovers. I don't get it. Are you saying coilovers make the car not setup properly? I mean, I can't understand what was going through your head.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dales86t said:


> Pfffft okay he who probably has never driven a coil over car in his life. i am going to get a caddie, may be a bit hard, but ill find one.


I take it you have? Yeah. You probably don't know how to adjust suspension or why you want to adjust suspension, ride height, or have the option for using different rate springs.

And yes. I have driven a coilover equipped car. Having had an S13, I was very curious about the handling characteristics of coil overs vs. the stock spring/shock type setup.

BTW: If coilovers are so shitty, why are 80-90% of the street cars that see track use driving on them?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> spending all that money on power stuff, why didn't you just go with a coilover setup?


Because that really will not solve the problem. In dealing with the rear suspension issue the only way I could take out the flaws of the rear suspension would be to basically lock it up; problem with this is when you do that on a Z31 it becomes an oversteer king. Also I'd rather just custom order springs at the spring rate I want than order coil-overs.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Because that really will not solve the problem. In dealing with the rear suspension issue the only way I could take out the flaws of the rear suspension would be to basically lock it up; problem with this is when you do that on a Z31 it becomes an oversteer king. Also I'd rather just custom order springs at the spring rate I want than order coil-overs.



Coilovers aren't only for the back, what about the fronts?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> Coilovers aren't only for the back, what about the fronts?


There really is no point right now. I may redo the suspension in time, but there is no point in putting them up front right now with the issues I'm going to be experiencing in the rear. If I swap in the entire rear to a 240SX rear then I may do coil-overs front and rear, but for now it would just be a waste of money. 

For a street car, which mine still is, (though it hardly ever gets driven) my selection at this point is probably best.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

after that page long list of engine mods, you're saying coilovers are too much for a street car? lol


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> after that page long list of engine mods, you're saying coilovers are too much for a street car? lol


No I'm not, but for a street car they are not necessary. Hell alot of the cars I race against in road races are not equipped with coil-overs.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

dales86t said:


> coil overs are over rated, seriously, the only good thing about coil overs against original setup, is the ability to adjust spring stiffness and ride height.


Actually no, coilovers are intended to give a car near to or perfect 50/50 weight distribution.

That said, if you do get a CO system you must get it *corner balanced * or it's a waste.

_What is corner balancing_?

http://www.nsxprime.com/FAQ/Performance/cornerbalance.htm


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

OK85NA2T said:


> after that page long list of engine mods, you're saying coilovers are too much for a street car? lol



Read Sponge's post.......Coilovers are not too much for a street car, but at the same time, are you aware of what kind of an issue the rear end of a Z31 causes someone trying to get it to function properly while road racing or autocrossing? Why should he invest the money in it now when he still has to get it calibrated the way he wants.....yeah in some aspects it would help, but in most aspects it would be overkill at this point in his cars stage.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

0341TODD said:


> Read Sponge's post.......Coilovers are not too much for a street car, but at the same time, are you aware of what kind of an issue the rear end of a Z31 causes someone trying to get it to function properly while road racing or autocrossing? Why should he invest the money in it now when he still has to get it calibrated the way he wants.....yeah in some aspects it would help, but in most aspects it would be overkill at this point in his cars stage.



Sorry I just don't understand this logic. I don't see how a coilover setup is "overkill" when the setup includes a GT35/40R and a standalone EMS. When you're at that point, nothing is overkill anymore in my eyes.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

guessing he meant overkill as in he hasnt tried the setup he has now.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> Sorry I just don't understand this logic. I don't see how a coilover setup is "overkill" when the setup includes a GT35/40R and a standalone EMS. When you're at that point, nothing is overkill anymore in my eyes.


Because it is a waste of money to put coil-overs back there with the POS rear suspension. It isn't going to fix any of the problems, and it would end up being a waste of money. Right now I have the rear as good as I can really get it. If I go stiffer on the springs with the shocks I have back there all it will do is oversteer out of the corner. When I swap out the rear suspension I will buy coil-overs, but until then I'm not spending the money on coil-overs.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Because it is a waste of money to put coil-overs back there with the POS rear suspension.


That's the whole reason to go with coil overs. Improvement.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> That's the whole reason to go with coil overs. Improvement.


I guess you don't get the point. It will not improve it. If I make it to stiff it will oversteer like crazy, also go to a road race and look at the amount of cars using coil-overs. You will notice that alot of cars still use your typical strut/shock and spring combo. There are advantages, but with the semi-trailing arm rear suspension I will not gain anything from getting coil-overs.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

IMO coilovers can make a suspension too stiff to be useful. You need compliance to avoid understeer and oversteer. Coilovers are such a ricer affectation anymore, I wonder exactly how useful they are. I've seen a lot of fast cars at the local road course, and while they have suspension mods, usually to the tune of urethane bushings and camber adjustment mods, coilovers are not generally on the list.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Ricer mods? Man you guys are funny. The whole point of coil-overs is to be able to have a wide selection of springs to choose from and have an adjustable ride height. By being able to modify these two things easily, you can set up your car to handle however you feel comfortable, be it with oversteer or understeer. You can put stiffer springs up front or maintain the stiffer springs in the rear. It's always up to the driver.

As far as cars go, there are plenty of Porsches running coilovers out on the tracks out here, 911s and 944s. And even the 944s have the same semi-trailing arm rear suspension the Z31 has. Guess no one here knows what you guys are saying. Same with all the drifters running coilovers. They must be out of their minds.

Oh, and about road courses, coil-overs probably would put them in a class they couldn't be competative in, so they stick with their stock suspension setups.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dales86t said:


> guessing he meant overkill as in he hasnt tried the setup he has now.


Exactly, why not work your way into the car....when he is familiar with how it handles in that environment then he can move up to something else more advanced..........To be completely honest---what he has planned for the rear suspension is FAR ADVANCED from the stock Z31 suspension. Trial and error is what he is going for. Jamesz, correct me if Im wrong.......


Besides......even this Z31 is relying on a normal spring set up right now and you cant tell me that "overkill" hasnt come into play somewhere in its life--LOL
http://www5b.biglobe.ne.jp/~rotary/pdragger/kakkin/


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Same with all the drifters running coilovers. They must be out of their minds.


 Hmm kinda proves what JamesZ said about those making the rear suspension prone to oversteer. Drifters live by oversteer and drifting isn't what you do on a road course, at least not to get the fastest times.....  

As far as some cars running road courses without coilovers because they can't be competitive, maybe you need to come out here and watch all the fast DSMs, Zs of all types, and even VWs, Tegs and others, who are running with Porsches Ferraris and Vipers and tell me they can't be in the same class because they can't be competitive. Any _decent_ driver can make any car competitive, regardless of the level of mods..... Good driver in a bad car, vs a bad driver in a good car, you tell me who's going to win.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Ricer mods? Man you guys are funny. The whole point of coil-overs is to be able to have a wide selection of springs to choose from and have an adjustable ride height. By being able to modify these two things easily, you can set up your car to handle however you feel comfortable, be it with oversteer or understeer. You can put stiffer springs up front or maintain the stiffer springs in the rear. It's always up to the driver.
> 
> As far as cars go, there are plenty of Porsches running coilovers out on the tracks out here, 911s and 944s. And even the 944s have the same semi-trailing arm rear suspension the Z31 has. Guess no one here knows what you guys are saying. Same with all the drifters running coilovers. They must be out of their minds.
> 
> Oh, and about road courses, coil-overs probably would put them in a class they couldn't be competative in, so they stick with their stock suspension setups.



I agree with you completely....as a matter of fact I just read an article on a Tein doing coilovers for porsche...it was a install- progress report- how it performed deal......and it was one of the only ways to make the Porsche suspension any better then the stock suspension. Its something that was unfortunetly given a bad name since everyone and there grandmother started using the CHEAP coilovers by APC and 3A RACING. The problems is that the general enthusiast up until the last couple of years didnt take their cars that serious to spend the money required for a GOOD coilover setup-- I.E. EIbach, Tein, JIC, etc etc.

What you dont seem to understand though is that he is trying to PROGRESS into coilovers.........HOW MUCH INFORMATION DO WE HAVE ABOUT A Z31 THAT ROAD RACES ALL THE TIME? Unfortunetly Steve Mitchell isnt on the Forums as much as we'd all like.......probably one of the only people on here with any experience ROAD RACING a Z31 anyways..... His car doesnt have coilovers and he has probably forgotten more about suspension set-ups and the like with this car then all of us may know anyways. WHY NOT LET HIM DO HIS THING AND NOT RIDICULE HIM SO WE ALL CAN LEARN. Whats wrong with trail and error?

If he doesnt want to get coil-overs b/c noone know if it will cause problems or not...then whats the harm? From the way you wrote your post....you of all people, Bum, should know that there is such a thing as too much 
suspension.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah with TEINs going for $1500 and up, I don't see anybody but the well healed enthusiast going for those, and those guys already drive cars light years ahead of what any of us have here.......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> As far as cars go, there are plenty of Porsches running coilovers out on the tracks out here, 911s and 944s. And even the 944s have the same semi-trailing arm rear suspension the Z31 has. Guess no one here knows what you guys are saying. Same with all the drifters running coilovers. They must be out of their minds.


Semi-trailing arm rear suspensions are also found on the E30 BMWs, many of the 80s Porsche's like the 911 and 944, but unfortunately the set-up doesn't work well on the Z31. Coil-overs are a good thing; I'm not saying they are a "ricer mod", but one can set-up a suspension with your typical strut/shock and spring combo just as well as someone with coil-overs can. The problem for me is it is a waste of money to put coil-overs on the car. I have it set-up like I want it right now with the semi-trailing arm rear suspension; if anything I will get springs made at my own specs if I spend more money. Coil-overs are not the end all in suspension; it seems you think they are the best and only thing to revert to when there are still other options that are just as good.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Semi-trailing arm rear suspensions are also found on the E30 BMWs, many of the 80s Porsche's like the 911 and 944, but unfortunately the set-up doesn't work well on the Z31. Coil-overs are a good thing; I'm not saying they are a "ricer mod", but one can set-up a suspension with your typical strut/shock and spring combo just as well as someone with coil-overs can. The problem for me is it is a waste of money to put coil-overs on the car. I have it set-up like I want it right now with the semi-trailing arm rear suspension; if anything I will get springs made at my own specs if I spend more money. Coil-overs are not the end all in suspension; it seems you think they are the best and only thing to revert to when there are still other options that are just as good.


X2
WELL PUT JAMES!!!!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Jamesz, correct me if Im wrong.......


Not necessarily trial and error. The only trial I have right now is to see how the car handles with the revalved bilsteins. I'm taking this in steps my goal is to get the car finished and running right now. 

Another thing is money and time. Yes I have put alot into the motor, drivetrain, and suspension. The problem is all of this so far has cost quite a bit and is continuing to cost alot as I put the car back together. Coil-overs and a rear suspension swap are not in the monetary and time equation right now. The car has been down for over a year and I just want to get it running at this point.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Hmm kinda proves what JamesZ said about those making the rear suspension prone to oversteer. Drifters live by oversteer and drifting isn't what you do on a road course, at least not to get the fastest times.....
> 
> As far as some cars running road courses without coilovers because they can't be competitive, maybe you need to come out here and watch all the fast DSMs, Zs of all types, and even VWs, Tegs and others, who are running with Porsches Ferraris and Vipers and tell me they can't be in the same class because they can't be competitive. Any _decent_ driver can make any car competitive, regardless of the level of mods..... Good driver in a bad car, vs a bad driver in a good car, you tell me who's going to win.


Maybe you didn't understand what I meant when I said you can set up the suspension any way you want more easily with coil overs. This means, you can make it understeer just as easily as you can make it oversteer.

I didn't say you can't be competetive without coil overs. I said coil-overs would probably put you in a different class where some people wouldn't be able to be as competetive because of their skill levels.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm perhaps you should be driving a cadilac bum......j/k


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dales86t said:


> Hmmm perhaps you should be driving a cadilac bum......j/k


LOL. Now why would I want some American piece of ju... DOH!


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

so az, may i ask what you ultimate z31 would be? are there any you really admire?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dales86t said:


> so az, may i ask what you ultimate z31 would be? are there any you really admire?


I really don't know what I would consider the "ultimate" Z31. I know I haven't seen it yet.

There are a lot of Z31s I've seen that I admire for different reasons. David's AE and Spot's 86T for how clean they are. Ken's 88 for how seriously fast it was. Hybrid's 88 for how well done it is and how clean everything has been installed. And there are a few others that I've only seen pictures of that look very nice.

I haven't yet seen one that makes me think I've found the perfect Z31. One of these days, I may actually build MY perfect Z31. Maybe.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Maybe you didn't understand what I meant when I said you can set up the suspension any way you want more easily with coil overs. This means, you can make it understeer just as easily as you can make it oversteer.
> 
> I didn't say you can't be competetive without coil overs. I said coil-overs would probably put you in a different class where some people wouldn't be able to be as competetive because of their skill levels.


I realize what the advantages are of coil-overs. But they still offer no advantage in the stock rear suspension. I could put them back there, but they wouldn't solve the inadequacies of the semi-trailing arm rear suspension. I'm not worried about classes because I only do open track events; it is more of a I don't want to waste money right now on them issue.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I realize what the advantages are of coil-overs. But they still offer no advantage in the stock rear suspension. I could put them back there, but they wouldn't solve the inadequacies of the semi-trailing arm rear suspension. I'm not worried about classes because I only do open track events; it is more of a I don't want to waste money right now on them issue.


Adjustable ride height is the single biggest advantage of coil overs over any other shock/spring setup. And by being able to adjust ride height, you can set your rear camber as well as corner loading.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Adjustable ride height is the single biggest advantage of coil overs over any other shock/spring setup. And by being able to adjust ride height, you can set your rear camber as well as corner loading.


I realize what the advantages are, and I already have control over the camber. But I still have the issue of camber change under braking due to the semi-traling arm rear suspension. I would just like to work with the car as it is now and get use to it before I go to the next step. Coil-overs will eventually happen, but not now.


----------

